# Newbie with build questions



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

Golf courses have hills. If they don't, take up soccer there.

What it looks to me like you have is essentially a Barbie Jeep motor. No way it'll make it up a sandtrap berm, let alone a hill. I seriously doubt you'd get half your target speed on the flats.

Look at an electric golf cart...that tells you roughly the batteries and power you need, cut it by 1/3 or so because it's a one person machine.


----------



## badgerboater (10 mo ago)

Ok, let's look at a golf cart. An 2022 EZGO Valor to be specific.

It uses a 48 volt DC Shunt Wound motor, making 3.0 hp (2.2 kw), uses six (6) 8 volt deep cycle batteries with a 250 amp solid state controller. The dry weight (weight minus batteries) is 555 lbs, the curb weight is 923 lbs with a load capacity (two obese golfers, clubs and a case of beer) of 800 lbs - that's 1,723 lbs!

I'm talking about a dry weight of 100 lbs, curb weight of 126 lbs, and a load capacity of 250 lbs, total of 376 lbs.

You suggested cutting the golf cart power and batteries by 1/3 - I'm suggesting dividing it essentially in half for 20% of the total weight. Now, I could go up to a 36 volt motor and three 12 volt batteries, which should be more than enough. The older Cushman carts used 36 volt motors.

BTW - golf carts should NEVER be in a sand trap, so not to worry about making it up a sand trap berm.

Anyone else have any suggestions or opinions? Would like to hear from you.

Thanks, Rich


----------



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

What you're building is commercially available. Uses a 1200W motor...making my point that 500W is TOO SMALL

Sandtraps have berms around them on most decent golf courses. Not dunes 😂


----------



## badgerboater (10 mo ago)

You're correct that what I'm looking to build is commercially available - like the link and photo in my first post - but I'm not willing to pay $3,500 - 7,500+ USD for one. Besides, I think it would be more fun to build one.

In looking at other single rider options currently being offered, the motor sizes vary depending upon size and intended use. Some of those are aimed directly as fleet sales to courses. I've been looking at what's available from sources like ElectricScooterParts.com to keep my costs as low as possible. I see they have 36v 1000w motors so I'll take a look at those.

Anyway, thanks for your input - Rich


----------

